# Internet? gern...nur wie?



## iderise (19. September 2008)

Hi, erstmal ^^

Umschreibung des Problems...
Ich wohne zwecks schulischer Ausbildung in einem Wohnheim des CJD's wo sich die Leiter strikt weigern DSL anzuschaffen.
Deshalb suche ich schon seit einiger Zeit nach einer möglichkeit mir dort Internet zu beschaffen...

UMTS/HSDPA(?) - 5GB Volumen sind einfach zu wenig...
SkyDSL - (ob ir ne Sat schüssel stellen dürfen?) Hat zu hohe Pings (2wege system) für TS etc

DSL via Kabel - anschlüsse vorhanden -> Wohnheim weigert sich
Wlan (freies) - nicht verfügbar

Die würze am Problem: 300m Luftlinie neben uns steht eine vermittlungsstelle der T-Com...


Nun wollte ich in der Verzweiflung euch fragen: Kennt jemand von euch eine möglichkeit die UMTS/HSDPA über 5GB hat bzw etwas anderes?

Danke für jegliche Hilfe !


(Wohnheim: 99310 Arnstadt Karl-Liebknecht-Straße)


----------



## forsterm (19. September 2008)

Hallo,


iderise hat gesagt.:


> Nun wollte ich in der Verzweiflung euch fragen: Kennt jemand von euch eine möglichkeit die UMTS/HSDPA über 5GB hat bzw etwas anderes?


von der Telekom gibt es da auch eine Flatrate, wo man für 44 Euro / Monat eine Flatrate bekommt.

mfg
forsterm


----------



## iderise (19. September 2008)

> Ab einem Datenvolumen von 5 GB pro Monat wird die Bandbreite im jeweiligen Monat auf Max. 64 kbit/s (Download) und 16 kbit/s (Upload) beschränkt.



Das meinte ich mit beschränkung / 5gb


----------



## Andreas Späth (19. September 2008)

Ist die UMTS Flatrate von Base nicht unbegrenzt?
Zumindest hab ich damals in der Brochüre nichts anderes gelesen.

Wenn man nicht viel downloaded kommt man mit 5GB im Monat aber gut hin.


----------



## iderise (19. September 2008)

Ich spiele gern mal Online / Surfe auch recht viel und hab meist Webradio & TS an...da kommt einiges zusammen..

Base hat bei uns leider keinen empfang.


----------



## Andreas Späth (20. September 2008)

O² bietet noch das "Internet Pack L" an.
Da sind für 25€ 10GB monatlich drinn, das sogar mit 3,6mbit.

Du wirst wohl leider nicht drumm herum kommen da etwas zurückstecken zu müssen.
Weniger spielen und weniger Teamspeak, und auf Webradio eventuell ganz verzichten. 10 Stunden Webradio sind ja auch schon ihre 600MB bei 128kbit/s.

Wobei ich nicht weis wie die Latenz bei HSDPA ist, es kann sein dass es fürs spielen absolut ungeeignet ist.

Ansonsten sehe ich da leider keine Möglichkeit für dich, auser nochmal mit dem CJD zu reden, aber so wie ich diesen Verein kenne ( habe schon gezwungener masen mit denen zu tuhen gehabt ) ist reden sowieso sinnlos....


----------



## chmee (20. September 2008)

Aufgrund der hohen Pingwerte ( Latenzen ) wirst Du online Spielen eh knicken können.

mfg chmee


----------



## iderise (20. September 2008)

O² hat dort leider nur Normalen UMTS empfang 3xx kbit .
Die Latenzen bei HSPDA sind garnicht so schlecht das funktioniert alles nur bei SkyDSL ist da nen wahres Problem..


----------



## Andreas Späth (20. September 2008)

SkyDSL ist auch nicht für Spiele gedacht, sondern ist rein für Downloads und Surfen gedacht.
Und ob CJD dich eine Satschüssel installieren lässt?

Ansonsten hast du anscheinend keine Möglichkeit, HSDPA mit 5GB oder UMTS mit 10GB.
Ich persönlich wüde UMTS nehmen und auf Spiele verzichten.
Zum Surfen und für kleinere Downloads würde das ja durchaus reichen. Wären so 3MB/Minute.


----------

